

Creepy Robot Mouth - potomak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD_NdnYrDzY

======
willfarrell
TETRIS VERSION:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zi0_4xHS40&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zi0_4xHS40&NR=1)

